# Idea for new feature (link fan-speed to profile)



## renard01 (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi,

first of all I'd like to say that I like your tool a lot. It makes my system quieter! 

Because of your tool, I am able to passively cool my X800 during 2D operation. When I switch to 3D mode, (when playing games) I choose a fan speed of 100%, my silencer is not too loud anyway. 

This makes me think of one feature I miss with the ATI tool:

Unfortunately it is not possible to link a fan speed/fan profile to a hardware-profil (default, 2D, 3D).

With this feature it would be possible to switch fan speed depending on usage (2D/3D) automatically! 

Would be great if this could be implemented in a future version.

but let me say "thank you" for this great tool!

regards,
Alexander


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 25, 2005)

you could change the temperature table to be really slow at 2d temps and when heat increases the fan goes straight to 100%


----------

